# 70s chord voicing tutorial



## alexballmusic (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi,

I've made a tutorial on arranging in a 70s style (think 10cc, Chicago, ELO, Bee Gees etc).

There's also a little arrangement at the end in Cubase.

Hopefully it's useful.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 21, 2018)

Your 80s video is great too!


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 21, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Your 80s video is great too!



Thanks!


----------



## Kony (Nov 21, 2018)

Always enjoy your videos Alex!


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 21, 2018)

Kony said:


> Always enjoy your videos Alex!



Thank you!


----------



## storyteller (Nov 22, 2018)

Really awesome Alex. Thanks for this!


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Nov 24, 2018)

You are one of my top favorite mentors. Your mock ups are great your explanations are great and your YouTube videos show that you have very much knowledge about music, composing, synths and how to be a amusing and therefore an attractive tutor. I bow (do not know if this is a proper english expression).


----------



## AdamAlake (Nov 24, 2018)

Another solid on-point tutorial, thank you, Alex.


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 24, 2018)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> You are one of my top favorite mentors. Your mock ups are great your explanations are great and your YouTube videos show that you have very much knowledge about music, composing, synths and how to be a amusing and therefore an attractive tutor. I bow (do not know if this is a proper english expression).



Thanks very much! Glad to be of service.


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 24, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> Another solid on-point tutorial, thank you, Alex.



Cheers Adam.


----------



## paulharris (Dec 11, 2018)

I should try something like this...


----------

